# What is Something You Don't Get the Appeal of?



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

This can be a person, show, or stuff in general you just don't get the appeal of that everyone else seems to like.

I'll go first, I don't get the appeal of video essays longer than 2 hours explaining kid shows.


----------



## Billy Bob Dick (Dec 10, 2022)

LQBTQ+LMNOP anything. Fuck the whole faggot community and the rainbow-ass horse it rode in on.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Dec 10, 2022)

Magic: The Gathering. Never understood the appeal of that or any other card game, tried several just didn't like how they played.


----------



## Preacher ✝ (Dec 10, 2022)

Soda, pop, cola, whatever you call it. Sugary acid water, leaves an unpleasant aftertaste, bad for you, etc

Adding cream and/or sugar to coffee. 

Protestant mass.


----------



## Slobs (Dec 10, 2022)

Drawn eyebrows and filled lips. It looks fucking horrifying and clownish every single time. Who the fuck convinced women this looks good?


----------



## anustart76 (Dec 10, 2022)

Game streaming. I don't get the appeal of watching someone else play video games.
Present-day women's fashion. It's like they're trying to look as ugly as possible. Some kind of weird "ironic" thing where they can go "see, I'm so pretty and rich I can afford these ugly clothes and still look hot"


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 10, 2022)

Influencers


----------



## A Gay Retard (Dec 10, 2022)

this website lmao


----------



## Table Country (Dec 10, 2022)

Is it too cliche to say vtubers? My reasoning is much simpler and involved fewer red threads of yarn than others at least. I find the idea of watching fake animu people do things retarded.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 10, 2022)

Social media.  

It never caught on with me, it’s just constantly telling people about the boring bits of your life so they can pretend to care in exchange for you pretending to care about theirs.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 10, 2022)

Ethan Ralph, Godwinson and the rest of the grifting e-whores that do nothing but scream at each other. However, they sometimes make good lolcows.


----------



## CowPox (Dec 10, 2022)

Niggers.


----------



## Colon capital V (Dec 10, 2022)

Ice Berg videos have overstayed their welcome. It would've been an interesting idea if 1 or 2 youtubers made videos like it but now it's just another reddit format for YTers to profit and spam off of. And my god is it everywhere. 

Analog Horror is also pretty cringe. "Holy shit my dude, you put a shitty VHS filter over some footage to make it look like it's from the 90s? I'm crying my hyperrealistic eyes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## keytar solo (Dec 10, 2022)

Seconding soda, its only useful purpose is as a mixer for liquor. Energy drinks as well, if I wanted something that tasted like ass and made me jittery for hours I'd just do amphetamines.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 10, 2022)

Joanna Newsom. So many people seem to think she's a great singer yet the only thing I can hear on any of her songs is the sound of a cat being strangled.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Dec 10, 2022)

Video games with some kind of card game baked in as some sort of mechanic. I've only ever played two, maybe three, games with it and imo it doesn't really add anything besides unnecessary steps to play and, depending on the game, microtransactions


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Dec 10, 2022)

Competitive sports/gaming. Why would you want to watch someone ELSE do that? And especially fanatic loyalty to teams/individuals. Anyone who says "we" in reference to a sports team and isn't actually ON it should be put in a padded room.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 10, 2022)

Thumb Butler said:


> Ethan Ralph, Godwinson and the rest of the grifting e-whores that do nothing but scream at each other. However, they sometimes make good lolcows.


The amount of dick riding taking place in the godwinson thread is truly sickening.


----------



## Shamino (Dec 10, 2022)

The woke concept of gender. In our current internet world with the ability to create unique avatars and everything on media without imposing it onto others to refer ur identity as you please, gender seems pretty useless and invasive.


----------



## The Gifted Kid (Dec 10, 2022)

Getting shit-faced drunk. I know a few people that do it every weekend and I don't get the appeal of drinking until you're sick.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

This can be a person, show, or stuff in general you just don't get the appeal of that everyone else seems to like.

I'll go first, I don't get the appeal of video essays longer than 2 hours explaining kid shows.


----------



## CumDumpster (Dec 10, 2022)

Putting a computers in banal appliances.
Never understood why mass-surveillance became a major money-maker in recent history.


----------



## Blouie (Dec 10, 2022)

Anime, it just seems so fucking gay and every anime fan I've seen has been a massive faggot.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 10, 2022)

anustart76 said:


> Game streaming. I don't get the appeal of watching someone else play video games.
> Present-day women's fashion. It's like they're trying to look as ugly as possible. Some kind of weird "ironic" thing where they can go "see, I'm so pretty and rich I can afford these ugly clothes and still look hot"



There was a South Park episode about that. Kyle and Ike have a big disagreement over it.

Ugly clothes are why I don't buy clothes often. With women's clothing, whatever is trendy is what you see in stores. So aside from basics you don't see what you like very often until it gets trendy again. Then you get weird comments because you aren't fashionable. Sorry I don't want to look like a clone who got dressed in the dark.



Slobs said:


> Drawn eyebrows and filled lips. It looks fucking horrifying and clownish every single time. Who the fuck convinced women this looks good?



Terrible surgeons who do celebrity surgeries and then get endorsements from them. Somehow a bunch of hacks convinced a bunch of stupid starlets that they look great with blobfish lips. I do wonder if the popularity of Bratz dolls did anything to help the trend along. Big lipped thots in tacky clothes and ugly plastic shoes. Hmmm....


----------



## Crysocyan (Dec 10, 2022)

Footwashing as an ordinance, it seems really weird.

Penance.

Praying the Rosary.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Dec 10, 2022)

Gacha games where you pay exorbitant amounts of money to play as an anime waifu. One of the rare instances where just jerking off will solve all of your problems.


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 10, 2022)

fashion, not even the high art bizarre fashion that only weirdos get off to just the regular pedestrian shit. 

Niggas really be out there paying $400 for a plain white polo shirt.


----------



## Brutality (Dec 10, 2022)

Social media*

*except in the case of laughing at retards, then it's funny


----------



## Wesker (Dec 10, 2022)

Capeshit Films and TV.

Remakes of Films and Videogames.

Niggerball.

Late night talk shows, specifically the hosts.

Any nigger "musician."


----------



## Xolanite (Dec 10, 2022)

Sriracha - that hot sauce with the rooster on it.


----------



## Llama king (Dec 10, 2022)

Rpgs are in my opinion one the most overrated game genres.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Dec 10, 2022)

_Keeping up with the Kardashians_, and any other show that involes camera crews following around vabid, hateful whores living their spoiled, ultra-rich lives. 

I have had two women in my life that were into this shit, and both had to have tragic accidents after they tried to make me binge watch some of the earlier seasons with them. Turns out the second one lied about putting me in as the sole recipient of her will. 

The bitch.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

A Useless Fish said:


> _Keeping up with the Kardashians_, and any other show that involes camera crews following around vabid, hateful whores living their spoiled, ultra-rich lives.
> 
> I have had two women in my life that were into this shit, and both had to have tragic accidents after they tried to make me binge watch some of the earlier seasons with them. Turns out the second one lied about putting me in as the sole recipient of her will.
> 
> The bitch.


This is why you check before cleansing the earth.
You lost money burying the bodies now faggot.
Would have been cheaper just to break the tv


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 10, 2022)

Gambling. I work hard for my money. Why piss it away watching someone flip cards?


Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Anyone who says "we" in reference to a sports team and isn't actually ON it should be put in a padded room.


This drives me up the wall.

I also think any man who wears another man's jersey is a Beta.


CumDumpster said:


> Putting a computers in banal appliances.
> Never understood why mass-surveillance became a major money-maker in recent history.


I'm driving a rental car these days, and unlike the one I own, this one demands I turn off my VPN to use the Bluetooth audio. Fuck that.

Every last byte of my personal data has already been plundered by every corporation. So I refuse to give them that little bit, out of nothing but spite.


----------



## CumDumpster (Dec 10, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> I'm driving a rental car these days, and unlike the one I own, this one demands I turn off my VPN to use the Bluetooth audio. Fuck that.


>Bluetooth audio
Why not just use the 3.5mm line-in?  Or does your car lack one?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 10, 2022)

Funkos 

If you’re going to collect figurines, why not at least collect ones that don’t look like something out of a Mexican Dollar General? They’re the ugliest fucking things and I really don’t get the appeal of. McFarlane toys in the 90s had a lot of awesome horror movie figs. Compare This to This


----------



## Caesare (Dec 10, 2022)

anustart76 said:


> Game streaming. I don't get the appeal of watching someone else play video games.


Same here. Anything I'm interested in, I'd rather be playing it myself. But recently, I found a type of game I will watch streaming of: short indy horror games. I'll never buy games like that, but they're kind of fun to watch someone else play. And from beginning to end they're usually only an hour and a half to two hours, so it's not even a huge time commitment. But there are people who record 200 plus videos of them playing campaigns from ultra long Paradox strategy games. Who's watching this shit?


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Same here. Anything I'm interested in, I'd rather be playing it myself. But recently, I found a type of game I will watch streaming of: short indy horror games. I'll never buy games like that, but they're kind of fun to watch someone else play. And from beginning to end they're usually only an hour and a half to two hours, so it's not even a huge time commitment. But there are people who record 200 plus videos of them playing campaigns from ultra long Paradox strategy games. Who's watching this shit?


It is even worse when the streams on these short horror games when those people get to them and they turn them into HOURS long video tthat they can't even do BASIC TASKS.


----------



## TIMECUBE 2.0 (Dec 10, 2022)

Whatever bullshit is going on in this place I moved into where you have to yell at the house several times to turn the lights on, and if I flip a switch like I've been doing my entire life I'm some kinda stupid idiot who messed up the whole situation.

Stop engineering problems into existence.


----------



## Combat Wombat (Dec 10, 2022)

Pickup trucks cost too much, look ugly, are more dangerous in a crash, and are a pain in the goddamn ass to drive


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Dec 10, 2022)

Septum piercings.  (Excessive piercings in general, but this one in particular.)

Why would you want to go through life looking like you permanently have a booger hanging out of your nose?


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

This can be a person, show, or stuff in general you just don't get the appeal of that everyone else seems to like.

I'll go first, I don't get the appeal of video essays longer than 2 hours explaining kid shows.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 10, 2022)

Riding motorcycles. Fucking deathtraps on wheels. And I know most idiots are going to probably say something like "Only if you don't know what you're doing!" Even if you _ are_ a professional and have ridden a bike since you were 10 or some such shit, the likelyhood of you smearing yourself on the pavement like butter to toast is never zero.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 10, 2022)

SpergPatrol said:


> It is even worse when the streams on these short horror games when those people get to them and they turn them into HOURS long video tthat they can't even do BASIC TASKS.


That's why I only watch manlybadasshero. He does all the horror games and even edits out the tedious stuff, that way you just get the storyline and all the horror stuff. 

And he has a voice like a normal person rather than a fag or a bugman, and he keeps the commentary to a minimum, only pontificating for a minute or two at the very end of the playthrough, maybe giving his opinion in what the developer might have been going for.


----------



## Wesker (Dec 10, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> Funkos
> 
> If you’re going to collect figurines, why not at least collect ones that don’t look like something out of a Mexican Dollar General? They’re the ugliest fucking things and I really don’t get the appeal of. McFarlane toys in the 90s had a lot of awesome horror movie figs. Compare This to This


I never got it either. And if it's a man collecting them, I assume they fuck kids or at the very least look at KP.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Dec 10, 2022)

tattoos, or really just body modification in general


----------



## Cats (Dec 10, 2022)

"Speedrunning", most video games in general now that I am not a child anymore, men somehow being comfortable with the public image they project being widely known as an adult who sits around playing video games all day long while their living expenses, welfare and personal safety is being taken care of by other faggots like themselves who have access to their parent's credit card, etc


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 10, 2022)

So i never really understood why people like Wojaks


----------



## Confetti Meringue (Dec 10, 2022)

Girl Named Sandoz said:


> tattoos, or really just body modification in general


Seconding this. The vast majority of tattoos will come out looking mediocre at best. They look like a terrible mishmash of visual noise when a person is all tatted up, and it gets worse as the person ages. Even artistic pieces, wouldn't these look better as a photo on the wall?

I can understand the purpose behind memorial tattoos, but they still look terrible. I'd rather be a memory than a (likely fucked up) ink blot that your partner gets to stare at while you have sex.


----------



## Colon capital V (Dec 10, 2022)

Cats said:


> "Speedrunning", most video games in general now that I am not a child anymore, men somehow being comfortable with the public image they project being widely known as an adult who sits around playing video games all day long while their living expenses, welfare and personal safety is being taken care of by other faggots like themselves who have access to their parent's credit card, etc


Second this. While I like TAS runs and videos that specifically highlight players that got WRs (provided they aren't a faggot to listen to), I cannot imagine getting that much enjoyment out of watching someone constantly throw run after run until they get a .01 frame PB. Not to mention they'd probably be silent most of the time to be focused on the run so idk why you would show up there for any intriguing commentary.


----------



## Cats (Dec 10, 2022)

Colon capital V said:


> Second this. While I like TAS runs and videos that specifically highlight players that got WRs (provided they aren't a faggot to listen to), I cannot imagine getting that much enjoyment out of watching someone constantly throw run after run until they get a .01 frame PB. Not to mention they'd probably be silent most of the time to be focused on the run so idk why you would show up there for any intriguing commentary.



I think a lot of what I don't get the appeal of is the prevalence  of glitches or things that just make watching the "speedrun" extremely unappealing like staring at the floor to increase FPS or dumb phasing shits that just negate most of the game. I just absolutely cannot fathom the strain of autism you have to smoke in order to enjoy or partake in that kind of shit, embarrassing hobby aside.



Confetti Meringue said:


> Seconding this. The vast majority of tattoos will come out looking mediocre at best. They look like a terrible mishmash of visual noise when a person is all tatted up, and it gets worse as the person ages. Even artistic pieces, wouldn't these look better as a photo on the wall?
> 
> I can understand the purpose behind memorial tattoos, but they still look terrible. I'd rather be a memory than a (likely fucked up) ink blot that your partner gets to stare at while you have sex.



Mine are terribly personal and I love them to bits despite them being ugly and highly visible, but I totally understand not liking tattoos. I probably won't be getting any more. My biggest tattoo gripe comes from trendy tattoos that all look the same like barbed wire or tribal or tramp stamps. I have more respect for someone who does their own unique hideous stick-and-poke crap than anyone who has a 1500 dollar professional tribal sleeve because they saw From Dusk Till Dawn when they were a teenager.


----------



## 习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想 (Dec 10, 2022)

Niggers


----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Dec 10, 2022)

Basically any gossip that takes itself seriously is just beyond my comprehension of why youd ever even care about something like that so passionately.


----------



## Wesker (Dec 10, 2022)

Politics. Specifically red vs blue bullshit. Like no matter what end of the spectrum you're on. I don't know how you can look at it after the last clearly stolen last presidential election and think votes mean anything and you're concerned about 2024 like it isn't a predetermined outcome. It may have been last real with Trump, but now it's just WWE shit with way more money involved.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 10, 2022)

CumDumpster said:


> >Bluetooth audio
> Why not just use the 3.5mm line-in?  Or does your car lack one?


I don't think it has one.


----------



## David Brown (Dec 10, 2022)

ASMR. some kinda whack-off thing isn't it? not for me


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Dec 10, 2022)

E-girls. 
It's the epitome of "I'm not like other girls even though I look exactly like the millions of girls that hopped on this trend" 
The makeup is usually hideous as well. Never thought real-life Tumblr Nose would become a fashion trend, and yet here we are.

Poly is another thing I'll never understand. It just seems like an excuse for people who know they won't be loyal or committed to one person and want to cheat but don't want to be called out on it, so they make it their sexuality instead and can jump on the oppression train when someone dares to call them a bad person. All the ultra special sexualities and genders are pretty nonsensical, though.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Dec 10, 2022)

Reaction videos, it's just <thing> that is continually interspersed with some guy going "WWWWHHHHUUUUAAATTTTT??????" and making soyfaces.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Dec 11, 2022)

Seltzer water that looks like alcohol or hard seltzer. I guess it's basically alcoholic lacroix for people who are concerned about calories.



Dysnomia said:


> whatever is trendy is what you see in stores.


Whatever is selected in the chinese clothing district by major apparel brand buyers is what you see in stores.
Whatever is "designed" by pretentious people in NY is what you see in stores. Just watch The Devil Wears Prada. 



Cats said:


> "Speedrunning", most video games in general now that I am not a child anymore, men somehow being comfortable with the public image they project being widely known as an adult who sits around playing video games all day long while their living expenses, welfare and personal safety is being taken care of by other faggots like themselves who have access to their parent's credit card, etc


Youtubers like Karl Jobst make speedrunning sound/look way more professional and serious than autistic.


----------



## CumDumpster (Dec 11, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Ugly clothes are why I don't buy clothes often. With women's clothing, whatever is trendy is what you see in stores. So aside from basics you don't see what you like very often until it gets trendy again. Then you get weird comments because you aren't fashionable. Sorry I don't want to look like a clone who got dressed in the dark.


Women who chase trends will ultimately want to be something like a Bonita Zako.
Don't know about them?  Play Stretch Panic/Freak Out/Hippa Linda.


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Dec 11, 2022)

Power Ranger Monster said:


> Reaction videos, it's just <thing> that is continually interspersed with some guy going "WWWWHHHHUUUUAAATTTTT??????" and making soyfaces.


Sometimes not even that. 
There are tons of "reaction" videos where it's just a guy watching a video but adding nothing to it. No expressions, no words, just a dead stare. Maybe a head shake or eyeroll if he's feeling up to it.  You'd swear it was just someone who accidentally opened their camera while they were watching shit.
And people think this is content. People knowingly follow people who make these kinds of videos so they can see it consistently. It's weird.


----------



## Wesker (Dec 11, 2022)

David Brown said:


> ASMR. some kinda whack-off thing isn't it? not for me


It wasn't always this way, but it definitely became that. There's endless e thots on YT that are making six figure salaries licking microphones. Women live life on easy mode.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Dec 10, 2022)

This can be a person, show, or stuff in general you just don't get the appeal of that everyone else seems to like.

I'll go first, I don't get the appeal of video essays longer than 2 hours explaining kid shows.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 11, 2022)

Kendall Motor Oil said:


> Youtubers like Karl Jobst make speedrunning sound/look way more professional and serious than autistic.


Besides him being a German and autistic by default, that's the guy who's chink wife came into the room while he was screaming like a nut for beating some stage in Goldeneye a few seconds faster than the last 20 million times he played the exact same stage, and rubbed his head gingerly like you'd do to your child.

For that reason, I'll have to disagree that he makes speedrunning appear *less *autistic.

For what it's worth, he does seem like a nice guy. And he called me an absolute legend.


----------



## Xarpho's Return (Dec 11, 2022)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Anyone who says "we" in reference to a sports team and isn't actually ON it should be put in a padded room.



I don't even watch sports but I'm not that much of an autistic killjoy to take offense to such things.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 11, 2022)

Nipple and genital piercings. Why would you want such sensitive parts of the body pierced? Remember a guy on a forum many years ago giving updates on how his Prince Albert was healing. He talked about how much it hurt to pee.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Dec 11, 2022)

I never understood the appeal of tattoos. Most tattoos are very trashy and gross and just make you look like you have a lot of mental issues, which most tatted people do.


----------



## stupid orc (Dec 12, 2022)

games with rhythm mechanics are the most autistic thing in video games imo.  good job you pressed the button when it told you too, shits built for autists with the exception of DDR which is fun.

those 10 hour videos breaking down bethesda games really annoy me for some reason, the reason joseph anderson did videos of that length is because he had a lot to say not because it was a funny number to have on a video reading the wiki and explaining a game everyone’s played before

the iphone vs android consoomer debate i use my phone to talk 5 people and watch youtube/listen to music i couldn’t give a fuck about any of the details  besides how expensive it is

opiates are boring

as i get older the more i feel reading fiction isn’t a good use of time and avoid it except for a few authors like cormac mccarthy

people wearing shirts of bands they don’t like, saw a black teenage girl wearing a grateful dead shirt and i just couldn’t understand why you would represent something your clearly not interested in


----------



## CumDumpster (Dec 12, 2022)

David Brown said:


> ASMR. some kinda whack-off thing isn't it? not for me


It sounds like something that could do with more Sam Kinison-type screaming.


----------



## Moths (Dec 12, 2022)

anime

I mean I guess I get it
but its so fucking cringe (thats not even considering the horde of degenerates who participate in it)

Though I'm sure theres some good bois who can write a story without spewing their spaghetti all over the room but the style never really has resonated with me

I think the closest I came to enjoy the genre was watching a no commentary playthrough of the valkyrie chronicles


----------



## Colon capital V (Dec 12, 2022)

Sissy Fetish (and other fetishes close to it like hypno and humilation) is fucking horrifying and I don't understand how anyone would be reasonably into it. 

There are some fetishes I look at and think "okay I don't think that's hot, but I can understand the appeal behind it" or "okay that's pretty gross but it's to be expected" but Sissy hits a real deep primal level of disgust within me. Like witnessing a work of Lovecraft being conjured up into reality. There's just something so revolting seeing a man degrade himself this much to satisfy his boner where I think "I am not kink shaming you, at this point I believe you need therapy or a bullet through the head to cure your actual illness"


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Dec 12, 2022)

Putting MLP figures in jars of cum. I dont understand it.


----------



## Pringles Can (Dec 12, 2022)

I know I'm repeating people, but card games like MTG in general. I have learned how to play them and actually sat down to play it quite a few times, but I just don't get the appeal of them at all and never will.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 12, 2022)

Bubble tea. It's just unpleasant.
A majority of Western music. It's just ASS N TIDDIES N MONEY N DRUGS. Why would I want to listen to it? I prefer more positive music.
2D idols. Them being 2D misses what is 90% of the point of being an idol and the fans are some of the most autistic fucking anime coomers I've ever seen, no thanks. I'm relieved there's not that many of them. (No VTubbers aren't proper idols either, kill yourself.)


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Dec 12, 2022)

Cuckolding/NTR, i will never understand why people get off to getting cheated on.


----------



## Lone Wandering Courier (Dec 12, 2022)

Pokemon

I just don't get how people of my age still play these games. I can maybe understand going back to like one of the games they grew up with for nostalgia, but beyond that these are kids games. Speaking of which, I never completed a pokemon game as a kid.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Dec 12, 2022)

Having every colorway a shoe can have. I've seen ridiculous shoe collections that could easily be put towards a car or even a house.


----------



## SpicyNotSoNicey (Dec 13, 2022)

stupid orc said:


> games with rhythm mechanics are the most autistic thing in video games imo.  good job you pressed the button when it told you too, shits built for autists with the exception of DDR which is fun.
> 
> those 10 hour videos breaking down bethesda games really annoy me for some reason, the reason joseph anderson did videos of that length is because he had a lot to say not because it was a funny number to have on a video reading the wiki and explaining a game everyone’s played before
> 
> ...


I assume black people wearing band  T shirts especially older bands like Grateful dead, Nirvana and Metallica don't know they are bands and think its just a shirt design .


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (Dec 13, 2022)

Alcohol, I drink loads get a bit dizzy and think is that it, also people in pubs always look miserable and I'm sue people are only there because they think other people enjoy it so they feel they need  to go too to fit in with society.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Dec 13, 2022)

KPop.  I have no problem with people liking certain noises in their ears and all that, but the KPop community in general is bonkers.  It’s like some alien saw the plastic manufactured consoomerism in Hollywood pop music and said “this is awesome, let’s do that but turn it up to 11!” Schools that churn out KPop artists like factories and unapologetic stan culture.  Sad part is the music is just okay-ish generic pop music — not worth the rabid insanity around it.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't understand Vtubers. I'm not talking about the culture surrounding them or their fans, just the concept of Vtubing as a whole. I guess I understand if you're talking about things that might not look so good to an employer (I mean I am named after a lesser-known 1940s comic book character on here after all), but in terms of stuff like gaming/reaction videos,(noncontroversial content is what most of them make) I don't get it. What's the appeal of watching a poorly rigged CGI character spaz out while watching cat videos or whatever the hell Vtubers do? If you're into anime girls, you can watch plenty of nicely animated anime. If you like gameplay youtubers, just watch a gaming youtuber.  It seems like both demographics have access to much better content regarding their interests.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 14, 2022)

Figurines

i dont understand the appeal of wasting 50-100 dollars on plastic toys just to show off on your shelf. no one is gonna be impressed going into your room and see a bunch of anime dolls. no wonder you cant get laid everytime you invite a girl over lol. i also find it funny that Figurine collectors always complain about being poor. no shit you "poor", when you just blow half your paycheck on a toy.


----------

